# LP question?



## Joe684 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just installed a Vermont Castings Radiance  stove using LP, but my question is should the flames be leaving a black film on the glass, logs, and even outside on the vent?  Thanks


----------



## coaly (Apr 13, 2014)

No. A rich mixture (not enough air mixed with propane) can be the cause, as well as incorrect pressure, or log placement over main burner.
 When LP burns properly it is very clean. (All blue) For looks, burners are "detuned" and burn with a yellow flame. You should still have blue flame coming off the burner under the yellow for a hotter area to "clean up" the yellow which is a carbon and soot producing flame.


----------



## Joe684 (Apr 13, 2014)

coaly said:


> No. A rich mixture (not enough air mixed with propane) can be the cause, as well as incorrect pressure, or log placement over main burner.
> When LP burns properly it is very clean. (All blue) For looks, burners are "detuned" and burn with a yellow flame. You should still have blue flame coming off the burner under the yellow for a hotter area to "clean up" the yellow which is a carbon and soot producing flame.



Coaly, thanks for the reply, I'll look into what you have said, and see if this can be corrected.     Thanks again


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 14, 2014)

Joe684 said:


> Coaly, thanks for the reply, I'll look into what you have said, and see if this can be corrected.     Thanks again



Look in your manual for "Air Shutter Adjustment" or "Aeration"...The air shutter is generally a movable piece of metal located at the intake end of the burner which allows you to adjust the Air-to-fuel mixture. If in doubt as to the EXACT setting, OPEN it all the way & take a look at your flames. Too much air will give you completely blue flames. Clean & efficient, but not too realistic looking. Let it burn for at least 20 minutes before you decide to make another adjustment. That time will allow for the flame to stabilize & give you a true representation of the ATF. If you decide to adjust further, do not close the shutter in increments greater than 1/8". Again, wait 20 minutes for stabilization. Like Coaly said above, BLUE at the bottom - near the burner ports, YELLOW at the top. Not ORANGE. No BLACK tips. Good luck!


----------



## Joe684 (Apr 14, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Look in your manual for "Air Shutter Adjustment" or "Aeration"...The air shutter is generally a movable piece of metal located at the intake end of the burner which allows you to adjust the Air-to-fuel mixture. If in doubt as to the EXACT setting, OPEN it all the way & take a look at your flames. Too much air will give you completely blue flames. Clean & efficient, but not too realistic looking. Let it burn for at least 20 minutes before you decide to make another adjustment. That time will aloow for the flame to stabilize & give you a true representation of the ATF. If you decide to adjust further, do not close the shutter in increments greater than 1/8". Again, wait 20 minites for stabilization. Loke Coaly said above, BLUE at the bottom - near the burner ports, YELLOW at the top. Not ORANGE. No BLACK tips. Good luck!



Thanks Daksy, I'll check it out, and get back to you here.


----------



## Joe684 (Apr 17, 2014)

Solved, Thanks all, for your input.  This model of gas stove has a restrictor plate  that adjusts air flow.  Just opening it up a little did the trick.
 Thanks again,


----------

